# Our Commander In Chief



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea this is change way to go knucklehead.then again he has clintons advisors he hates military.I can't believe people voted for him.Not that we had much to choose from.We the people should have said do over we don't like either one go back and try again


----------



## fredbear1969 (Oct 21, 2003)

the people didn't vote him in ,acorn got him elected early voting and fraudulent voting got him elected here in ohio our attorney general wiped out the databases of all the early voting records so they couldn't be traced back. all hail obama


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

You're right, the people didn't vote him in, even though the popular vote was in favor of Obama.

You know who did vote him in? The electoral college. The exact same people that voted in Bush.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

very interesting article to say the least....where'd you find it?


----------



## bullelk1 (May 10, 2007)

I don't recall where I found it, but it had the AP general statement at the bottom. Seems like the American Legion was somehow in the statement, but I am not positive. Just another data point of what we will see for the next four years - parting with Kid Rock and Beyonce takes precedence over our Medal of Honor recipients.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

we havent had a decent president since theodore roosevelt. obama is nothing but another disaster in a long line of presidential disasters.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

jetthelooter said:


> we havent had a decent president since theodore roosevelt


As far as hunting/outdoors is concerned, yes.

Thanks for posting this article. Very sad read. :no:


----------



## bbtownman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cleveland Leader*

The article that was sent to me by my son was in the Cleveland Leader. He is serving in Iraq and they had just heard about it three weeks ago. Needless to say, he and the fellow troops over there were not to pleased!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

What did you expect from a NON Military President?? That is one of my reasons I did not vote for him. I have trouble voting for anyone to run the country that did not serve. There will be MANY more slaps in the faces of Veterans in his administration.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> What did you expect from a NON Military President?? That is one of my reasons I did not vote for him. I have trouble voting for anyone to run the country that did not serve. There will be MANY more slaps in the faces of Veterans in his administration.


 Not just Vets, the people serving now are going to get the shaft as well. Remember how it was under the Clinton administration, enlisted men were on welfare and Air Force pilots weren't allowed to leave after their tours were up because they were going in droves. The military was cut by one third, along with our intel. services. It still hasn't recovered.


----------



## booTytRappEr (Aug 25, 2006)

fredbear1969 said:


> the people didn't vote him in ,acorn got him elected early voting and fraudulent voting got him elected here in ohio our attorney general wiped out the databases of all the early voting records so they couldn't be traced back. all hail obama


wow, i bet you believe in the tooth fairy, santa claus, and leprechauns to!


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I can't speak for fredbear1969, but I still believe in Santa Claus and the tooth fairy, leprechauns---I ain't so sure about.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Cyrille said:


> Well I can't speak for fredbear1969, but I still believe in Santa Claus and the tooth fairy, *leprechauns---I ain't so sure about.*


Stay away from me lucky charms!


----------

